# Adhesions are killing me...



## mosesbd (May 10, 2017)

hello, this is my first post, i figured out i should consult other people who has similar problems and see if i can find relief or avoid some of the procedures i am about to take to try and improve my situation which i am going to tell you in a second.

i am 26 y/o, i live in Israel and my problems go way back into 2014,

i was riding a motorcycle my whole life and one day on my way to my ex i had an horrible accident where i was under anesthesia and tubed out of every hole for over 18 days straight,

i had 3 laparotomy surgeries to clear my lacerations i had in my internal parts, i tore down my descending aorta broke every bones exist in my body except for my right hand and my left leg

(broke my ribs causing pneumothorax on both my lungs being punctured)

i wont go into further details, it was a long long road for me to see the sun not to mention on walking again, and after a long time hospitalized i finally ended up recovering in rehabilitation center and i was back home doing the rest of my treatments...

it all went well, i became stronger and i ate well, i gained weight back to my original weight before the accident which was 70kilo,

but apparently , 7 months ago i woke up to something i have never felt before,

after going through over 20 surgeries and been through so much pain,

one morning i woke up and i had was bloating and had sever spasms in my stomach,

i was trying to go to the toilet but than nothing came out,

i was sweating, afraid from whats happening to me, and i had no idea that this scenario is going to repeat itself , for how long? i would really like to find out,

over the following 2 months since the first partial obstruction of my small intestine so i figured out,

i tried every diet there is until i finally gave up and moved to a liquid based diet 4 months ago,

so i lost 20 kilos and dropped from 70 kilo to 49 ,

i wake up after barely sleeping 4 hours a night in the past half-year, feeling terrible nausea and bloating every damn morning,

some days i end up gagging to vomit for hours with nothing to vomit, some days i would vomit everything i drink,

i spend most of my days with a heating pad on my tummy and drinking tea in my bed massaging my stomach to try and get some peace, or distract my mind from the permanent appetite and feeling so hungry...

so, another day another battle,right?

no can do .

i am getting tired and life seems to be a burden that is too heavy for me to carry,

i am now considering a surgeon in California who was in contact with my over the past few months and has a lot of confidence in fixing my issue through laparoscopic surgery which sounds too good to be through, the other option is http://www.clearpassage.com - i was talking to them since my problem started and also sounds very promising, the only problem is that they are very expensive and while i am willing to pay any amount of money to get better i did not find any information that is relevant to my condition from their patient testimonials that was relevant to my condition.

i registered to this forum in order to find people who live through the same hell and maybe use their guidance and experience since in my country there is 0 awareness of adhesions and it is easier to convince one doctor that Santa is real over the real issue of adhesion and their effect on patients life.

id shed tears of joy if you have any valuable knowledge,tips, suggestions or if you picked one of the 2 options that i am considering to help me recover and you can share your experience.

by the way, i now feed exclusively on pediasure (ensure for kids) i drink around 5-6 bottles a day and it helps me keep my weight stable and even gain sometimes....

thank you for taking the time to read my story and i will be happy to help if i can as well.

so, another day another battle,right?

not really...

i am getting tired and life seems to be a burden that is too heavy for me to carry,

i am now considering a surgeon in California who was in contact with my over the past few months and has a lot of confidence in fixing my issue through laparoscopic surgery which sounds too good to be through, the other option is http://www.clearpassage.com - i was talking to them since my problem started and also sounds very promising, the only problem is that they are very expensive and while i am willing to pay any amount of money to get better i did not find any information that is relevant to my condition from their patient testimonials that was relevant to my condition.


----------



## mosesbd (May 10, 2017)

forgot to mention, i dont have crohn or colitis i was hospitalized a few times in the past months going through colonoscopy and gastroscopy tests and came up with nothing as expected ...

so its "only" adhesions in my case due to the trauma my abdomin went through...


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

Hi

so very sorry for all you've been through. what a nightmare. you are a very strong person to have gotten through all that.

yes, living with adhesions is miserable. in 2013 i had an emergency hemicolectomy. it was an open abdominal surgery. soon afterwards, the adhesions began to form. i could feel them pulling and tugging. in 2015 i developed a blockage and had to have emergency surgery --a total colectomy, ileostomy, and lysis of adhesions. it was a five and a half hour surgery. the surgeon said the adhesions had totally strangled what was left of my colon and had twisted my small intestine into "pretzels" as she called it.

i know that lysis of adhesions is a last resort surgery and only causes more adhesions to form afterward, which is exactly what happened. in 2016 i had another blockage which also required lysis of adhesions. afterward, my surgeon told me there would be no more surgery for me. if i develop another blockage, they will not operate--they will just put in a feeding tube.

and of course, more adhesions have formed. i can feel them pulling and twisting. it's hard to stand up straight.

when my pain gets really bad, i take oxycodone although all opiods make me itch so i only take it when i'm desperate for relief. i also get some pain relief from medical marijuana. it takes the edge off.

hopefully you'll get some feedback from people on here who also suffer from adhesions.

in the meantime, there are a lot of posts on adhesions and also on clear passage on this other board that i read. here is one current thread:

https://www.inspire.com/groups/agmd-gi-motility/discussion/abdominal-adhesions-suggestions-and-help/?ga=freshen

you can also search the board for more posts on adhesions.--there are many. also--take a look at the profile of the poster (bri256) in the above article. she has posted lots of adhesion discussions and there are links to those in her profile.

there also have been discussions about clear passage. here is one . you can search the board for more.

https://www.inspire.com/groups/agmd-gi-motility/discussion/abdominal-adhesions-the-pulling-and-the-tugging/?ga=freshen

massage can help with adhesions but if the adhesions are attached to an organ, massage can do damage to the organ, pulling and tearing at it. as i mentioned in the topic above, i read a post from a woman who went to a special massage clinic for adhesions and unfortunately had quite a bit of organ damage from the massage. but there are other people who have had success from massage and also from clear passage.

good luck with whatever you decide to do. do hope you can find some relief. take care.


----------



## mosesbd (May 10, 2017)

annie7 said:


> Hi
> 
> so very sorry for all you've been through. what a nightmare. you are a very strong person to have gotten through all that.
> 
> ...


hey.. thanks for all the tips and useful links i already registered to inspire and found some useful posts.

but i was wondering, the surgeon i got in touch with is Dr.Fateh Entabi in California,

and for my questions regarding recurrence and complications with dissolving my scar tissue he politely responded me -

"

I perfectly understand your anxiety about the surgery. In fact, I had a lot of resistance from many of my colleagues initially. Historically, the operation used to be done open ( a cut through your abdomen from top to bottom). That operation is very traumatic, think about the size of the incision that needs to heal. In addition, when they do it open, the small bowel ends up drying up with its exposure to the atmosphere and there is usually more bleeding. All that, leads to more scar tissue, thus people frequently had the problem come back.

However, when the operation is done laparoscopically, especially by a very skilled surgeon like my self. It has a lower risk of recurrence. I do it with small incisions, I minimize the trauma to the tissue, and use the best barrier to stop the adhesions from reforming. That is the best you can do at this time.

Here I attached some reference that you can share with your doctors. I will be happy to communicate with them. Feel free to give them my email so we can communicate directly.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed?term=23148018
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed?term=8671270
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed?term=22095139

Last night, I had a patient that presented with an obstruction due to adhesions, she had a hysterectomy 10 years ago that caused adhesions. She had severe pain and was vomiting. I did the operation that I described to you. It took around 17 minutes, there was less than a table spoon of blood loss and she was eating last night and went home this morning. 
Your operation would be more complex because you had a lot more surgery than she had. However, it can't be that bad.

I will talk to some of the patients that had the surgery and felt better and get them to communicate with you about their experience."

added this research which my level of English cannot comprehend

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B_wLB1WqapzIYXQwY3p6TVdkRGd6ZWktelFKMFRtNkswRW9n

this is the full research from my drive.

any thoughts ? it is so far my best hope ...


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

well, he certainly seems convinced that he can help you--that's good. i'm not a doctor of course, but from what i've read he's right about laproscopic surgery causing fewer adhesions than open abdominal and using a barrier to help stop adhesions is a good thing as well.

you could always get a second opinion from another surgeon.

if you feel it is your best hope, (and again, i'm not a doctor) then go for it. good luck!


----------

